

Incubator BoomStartup unleashes its first class of Utah startups - vyrotek
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/09/02/incubator-boomstartup-unleashes-its-first-class-of-utah-startups/

======
Jon_Bradshaw
I am Jon Bradshaw and I am one of the co-founders of BoomStartup. If you have
any questions please feel free to ask me anything that you'd like.

------
Kavein
Utah seems to be one of those great places to start a tech company outside of
the Bay Area. Great to see a full-fledged program like BoomStartup there.

------
jizatt
Very cool for TaleSpring to be a part of BoomStartup! It's been an awesome
summer and we're looking forward to sharing our progress on the 10th.

------
vyrotek
Exciting times for Utah Startups!

It's definitely exciting to see IActionable.com up there.

------
themarsvolt
IActionable FTW!!

~~~
vyrotek
Well thanks :)

